# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  ((سلامة القلب))لإبن القيم رحمه الله

## أبوعبيدة الأثري الليبي

((سلامة القلب))
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :
ولا يتم له سلامته مطلقا حتى يسلم من خمسة أشياء :
من شرك يناقض التوحيد 
وبدعة تخالف السنة
وشهوة تخالف الأمر
وغفلة تناقض الذكر
وهوى يناقض التجريد والاخلاص.
وهذه الخمسة حجب عن الله وتحت كل واحد منها أنواع كثيرة وتتضمن أفرادا لا تنحصر .اه
(الداء والدواء لإبن القيم رحمه الله _ص152)مكتبة الصفا الإسكندرية .
نقله لكم أبوعبيدة الهواري الشرقاوي غفر الله له ولوالديه ولجميع المسلمين .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .-------------------

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## أبو منار عصام

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

بورك فيكم


*===============*
*الرد على الخرافيين* *[محمد علوي مالكي]*





داعية الشرك [*محمد علوي مالكي* الصوفي]

----------


## ابن الصديق

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

